# Tai Po Expats



## JustKT

Any Tai Po expats between 20-30 years old?


----------



## leonfocus

There are loads of us! Are you into football or drinking? There's an expat pub called King's Belly (behind the HK Jockey club off Kwong Fuk Road) which a lot of expats go to for a drink and watch sports like Premier League football or rugby.


----------



## Mapleblack

I've only seen a dodgy looking place call The London Bobby, so thanks for that. I'll have a look for it.


----------



## Gummy

*Female expat from Scotland*

Hey 

I am a female British born Chinese all the way from Scotland. Currently living in tai po. I'd really like to meet some new friends as I'm new to Hong Kong.


----------



## strangepanda

Hi, looking to move to Tai Po in August. We have a really tight window of time between our arrival and starting work. We need to find a place to live quite quickly (within about a week and a half) and any advice on places to look/avoid etc would be gratefully received. We are a family of three (two adults, one baby). 
Having done a little research we have seen a range of prices. We are budgeting up to about 15,000 HKD. Does this sound reasonable?
Thank you!


----------



## Poopy

have you managed to find a place?


----------



## strangepanda

Yes- it was no problem!


----------



## streetmage

Hi gummy, where in tai po u live? Drink sometime?


----------



## Gummy

streetmage said:


> Hi gummy, where in tai po u live? Drink sometime?


hey sorry missed your comment ... i am interested in meeting up for a drink one day if u r still game.


----------



## milsmith

anyone staying around Yuen Long?


----------

